# Almost an adult!



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Yay! Tasha turned 2 today! She is quite the dog! Best decision in my life!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Tasha!!! Have lots of fun today!!!! She is a beauty!!!!


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Happy wolf day Tasha!!! She's beautiful.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 2nd Birthday to the beautiful Tasha!!!:smile2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

:birthday: Beautiful girl!


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy 2nd Birthday!! she is gorgeous


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone! She says, woof! Woof! She had a good day! We played quite a bit in the yard with her new toy and went for a nice walk!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Tasha. Have a great day pretty girl.


----------

